# Ayuda me! We lost all of our pictures:(



## he beholds (Dec 15, 2008)

Does anyone know how to retrieve items that are hidden somewhere in the depths of computerland? 
I have tried a few free downloads, like undelete-plus, but to no avail. I don't know if I simply don't quite know how to retrieve them or they have already been overwritten. I can't imagine that all have been overwritten, though.

Our computer crashed, so we had to re-install the OS. I chose the option of the lesser re-install, where things would maybe be retrievable, and many programs were...but none of our pictures or documents. 

I have most pictures backed up on CD and the newest ones are on facebook, so all hope is not lost. However, facebook makes them smaller when you put them there, so they are no longer of great printing quality. 

Any help is appreciated.

Shalom, 
jessi


----------



## Tim (Dec 15, 2008)

Before you give up, there is always a computer shop hard-drive recovery service. But this would cost, although I'm not sure how much.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Dec 15, 2008)

if you haven't - do a search on the drive(s) for *.*gif and *.*jpg as a start and see what turns up.


----------



## he beholds (Dec 15, 2008)

panta dokimazete said:


> if you haven't - do a search on the drive(s) for *.*gif and *.*jpg as a start and see what turns up.



Where do I search for these? Click Start, expand that, and then use the "seach" tool?

And do I type *.*jpg

with the asterisks, just as above? 

Or .jpg without the asterisks?


Or is that what you are suggesting I search for when using undelete-plus?

Thanks!!!


----------



## panta dokimazete (Dec 15, 2008)

he beholds said:


> panta dokimazete said:
> 
> 
> > if you haven't - do a search on the drive(s) for *.*gif and *.*jpg as a start and see what turns up.
> ...



yes - try that first - see what you get

-----Added 12/15/2008 at 02:22:14 EST-----

Also - which OS? May have some more specific advice...


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 15, 2008)

We were able to pull up about half of our pictures using the search function. I had to have my computer tech pull up the rest with his miracle recovery software.

Ahem. Backing up is so easy. I just never backed up all my pictures. Now I do.


----------



## he beholds (Dec 15, 2008)

Well, I did it first as .gif, then did *.*gif, then *.jpg, then *.*jpg and I can see the names of my missing files in the Searching C:\My Backup--08-12-13 0433PM\Documents and Settings\Owner\My Documents\My Pictures\2007\...(names of smaller folders)

So I see that those folders are there, but no pictures are turning up
The first time I did it with .gif a lot of clip art-type symbols did show up in the search. But no pictures. And these last ones (with the various asterisks) are coming up with: "Search is complete. There are no results to display."

-----Added 12/15/2008 at 02:34:57 EST-----

It is an _XP Media Center Edition 2005 Operating System Disc Dual-Core_ that came with our emachines computer in 2006


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 15, 2008)

LawrenceU said:


> We were able to pull up about half of our pictures using the search function. I had to have my computer tech pull up the rest with his miracle recovery software.
> 
> Ahem. Backing up is so easy. I just never backed up all my pictures. Now I do.



Yes. Everyone should factor in about $50-60 in the cost a new computer for an external hard drive. It is not _if_ a hard drive will crash, but _when_.


----------



## he beholds (Dec 15, 2008)

YAY!! I'm finding some! Can I save them directly onto a CD, so I don't overwrite? Or onto a memory card? Or I can wait until my husband gets home with a flash drive, if I must. I know I've read not to re-save onto harddrive, b/c that will overwrite some. 
I cannot make a new section right on my computer where they can safely go, can I? 


Oh, I am sooooooooo happy! Thank you guys soooooo much. We could not afford going the professional route, so I was trying to resign myself to the loss of these pictures!


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 15, 2008)

he beholds said:


> YAY!! I'm finding some! Can I save them directly onto a CD, so I don't overwrite? Or onto a memory card? Or I can wait until my husband gets home with a flash drive, if I must. I know I've read not to re-save onto harddrive, b/c that will overwrite some.
> I cannot make a new section right on my computer where they can safely go, can I?
> 
> 
> Oh, I am sooooooooo happy! Thank you guys soooooo much. We could not afford going the professional route, so I was trying to resign myself to the loss of these pictures!



I would wait for the flash drive. Easiest, less chance for a problem.


----------



## he beholds (Dec 15, 2008)

fredtgreco said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> > We were able to pull up about half of our pictures using the search function. I had to have my computer tech pull up the rest with his miracle recovery software.
> ...



OK, so that's how you really back the computer up? Not just saving on CDs...
What should I type in to seach for documents? .doc?


----------



## asc (Dec 15, 2008)

he beholds said:


> fredtgreco said:
> 
> 
> > LawrenceU said:
> ...




I'm definitely no computer expert, but I back up all my family photos on 2 (duplicate) external hard drives. The typical cheap writeable CD isn't so durable and may not keep you data intact for very long. External hard drives are very simple to use, and memory is super cheap these days.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 15, 2008)

he beholds said:


> fredtgreco said:
> 
> 
> > LawrenceU said:
> ...



Yes, that is how you back it up. You can set it to automatically backup with the right program.

When searching for documents, I would think you would search for *.doc (unless you have Office 2007, then you would also search for *.docx


----------



## TimV (Dec 15, 2008)

Jessica, got to Google, and download the Google desktop. It goes through your computer and turns it into a mini Google, and you should be able to find everything. I use it to find stuff like pictures, lost emails etc..

And while you're at it, Google's Picassa 3 is a great, free way to edit, upload, organize etc.. your pictures. It's what I always use.


----------



## davidsuggs (Dec 15, 2008)

Well since I am of no help with technological issues, I figured I would assist with your spanish lol its not "ayuda me," its actually "me ayudan"


----------



## panta dokimazete (Dec 15, 2008)

TimV said:


> Jessica, got to Google, and download the Google desktop. It goes through your computer and turns it into a mini Google, and you should be able to find everything. I use it to find stuff like pictures, lost emails etc..
> 
> And while you're at it, Google's Picassa 3 is a great, free way to edit, upload, organize etc.. your pictures. It's what I always use.



concur


----------



## Davidius (Dec 15, 2008)

What does ayuda mean?


----------



## panta dokimazete (Dec 15, 2008)

fredtgreco said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> > We were able to pull up about half of our pictures using the search function. I had to have my computer tech pull up the rest with his miracle recovery software.
> ...



concur - I have half a terabyte...and I still backup online, too


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 15, 2008)

Online Backup, Computer Backup Software & Remote Backup â€“ Carbonite.com is a nice option for back up too.


----------



## TimV (Dec 15, 2008)

_Ayudar_ is the verb to help, and if you want some one to help you, you say what Jessica said _ayuda me_. If you're asking more than one person, you can say ayudan me, but what she said is fine. _Me ayudan_ means they help me.

(_Ayuda me _is a phrase tree surgeons with Hispanic employees need readily on their lips in case of emergency, believe me)


----------



## Grace Alone (Dec 15, 2008)

TimV said:


> Jessica, got to Google, and download the Google desktop. It goes through your computer and turns it into a mini Google, and you should be able to find everything. I use it to find stuff like pictures, lost emails etc..
> 
> And while you're at it, Google's Picassa 3 is a great, free way to edit, upload, organize etc.. your pictures. It's what I always use.



I also have all my pictures in "My Pictures" and know I need to back them up. So Picassa 3 keeps them online for you? That would be great! Is there a limit as to how many you can store? I am ashamed to admit it, but I have pictures a year old still on my camera memory card!


----------



## he beholds (Dec 15, 2008)

davidsuggs said:


> Well since I am of no help with technological issues, I figured I would assist with your spanish lol its not "ayuda me," its actually "me ayudan"



Gracis, pero creo que si es la palabra correcta. (Pero olvido mucho espanol.)



TimV said:


> _Ayudar_ is the verb to help, and if you want some one to help you, you say what Jessica said _ayuda me_. If you're asking more than one person, you can say ayudan me, but what she said is fine. _Me ayudan_ means they help me.
> 
> (_Ayuda me _is a phrase tree surgeons with Hispanic employees need readily on their lips in case of emergency, believe me)



Gracias, amigo! I thought so. I have used that phrase in Spanish speaking countries before and did receive help.


----------



## TimV (Dec 15, 2008)

Yes, Janis, you can do it with their web albums or another host. I use pbase, which is 2 dollars per month. I suppose for high quality pictures it would be better to back them up, a when you upload picture to the net they can lose a bit of quality, although normally not enough to notice.


----------



## he beholds (Dec 15, 2008)

TimV said:


> Jessica, got to Google, and download the Google desktop. It goes through your computer and turns it into a mini Google, and you should be able to find everything. I use it to find stuff like pictures, lost emails etc..
> 
> And while you're at it, Google's Picassa 3 is a great, free way to edit, upload, organize etc.. your pictures. It's what I always use.





Grace Alone said:


> TimV said:
> 
> 
> > Jessica, got to Google, and download the Google desktop. It goes through your computer and turns it into a mini Google, and you should be able to find everything. I use it to find stuff like pictures, lost emails etc..
> ...



Does Picassa re-size the pictures? Does it also just go in and take them all, if I have now downloaded google desktop--which is really cool looking, by the way. I have to try to figure out what all there is to do with it. 
Thanks!

I think I found all of my pictures by doing that search and when I found one, I clicked on properties, which told me where that picture was coming from, and I copied that address (C:\My Backup--08-12-13 0433PM...) and put it into Run and found all of the folders still in tact!
Thank you all so much!!!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 15, 2008)

Now that you've had that scare, might I recommend something in case your computer _really_ crashes:

Online Backup - IDrive - Remote Data Backup - For Windows and Mac

You should have offsite backup.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 15, 2008)

RIch,

Why is IDrive better than Mozy or Carbonite?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 15, 2008)

I tried both Fred and both Mozy and Carbonite were incredibly slow and/or unreliable.

I like the idea that they fix the space at 150GB for $4.95/month (which is an awful lot). Their software always works and the uploads are very fast.

PLUS (and this is a big plus), you can back up multiple computers with each account. In other words, Carbonite and Mozy theoretically offer unlimited storage but it is on a per computer basis. Thus, if you have multiple computers to back up in a home then iDrive is much better.

I'm certain that Mozy and Carbonite have improved since I left Carbonite about 1 year ago and then Mozy about 6 months ago but I've been very happy with iDrive so far.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 15, 2008)

Semper Fidelis said:


> I tried both Fred and both Mozy and Carbonite were incredibly slow and/or unreliable.
> 
> I like the idea that they fix the space at 150GB for $4.95/month (which is an awful lot). Their software always works and the uploads are very fast.
> 
> ...



Thanks. That is good to hear. I'll likely try it at least as a free version to start with.


----------



## asc (Dec 16, 2008)

Semper Fidelis said:


> You should have offsite backup.



if I may ask, why is this important? it seems pricey.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Dec 16, 2008)

for me, the "why" is hurricanes...


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 16, 2008)

panta dokimazete said:


> for me, the "why" is hurricanes...



Ditto to that. But, even if you don't live on the hurricane coast or tornado alley. Anyone can have a fire or flooded house. Off site is essential for some folks. With Carbonite it is easy, too.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 16, 2008)

asc said:


> Semper Fidelis said:
> 
> 
> > You should have offsite backup.
> ...



$4.95/month is pricey? I guess it depends on how much you value your digital information.

If you have information on a computer that you don't want to lose then offsite backup is the only way to go. I have local backup methods that are pretty reliable but, in order to protect years of tax receipts, documents, sermons, and over 40,000 digital images, I use offsite backup for piece of mind.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 16, 2008)

There is another advantage, I assume - you can access your information from another computer. Can you do that with the IDrive web interface, Rich?

Another good (smaller) option is Dropbox. I can "store" 2GB of material in Dropbox, and it will also sync across many computers.

Dropbox - Home - Secure backup, sync and sharing made easy.

Jessica, Dropbox may be a good way to store your photos: http://www.getdropbox.com/tour#6


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 16, 2008)

fredtgreco said:


> There is another advantage, I assume - you can access your information from another computer. Can you do that with the IDrive web interface, Rich?


Yes. I have 95GB backed up. It's all in the directory structure that it's backed up into.


----------



## asc (Dec 16, 2008)

Semper Fidelis said:


> asc said:
> 
> 
> > Semper Fidelis said:
> ...



hmm, i guess it's a relative term. but i have more than 150 gb of data,
so it's be double that...and i hate paying monthly fees. but appreciate
your replies.


----------



## Quickened (Dec 19, 2008)

If you need to recover lost files then try this link. I have used it. Pretty slick

Recuva - Undelete, Unerase, File Recovery - Home

-----Added 12/19/2008 at 11:00:35 EST-----

I would like to add a bit more now that i have some time. 

If this could potentially be a concern of anyone with media on their hard drive then i would highly test this program out. Take some "test" pictures and throw them out in the recycle bin and get rid of them then use the program to recover said pictures. Works like a charm.

It can also be used on removable media storage devices as well which i have tested on. Quite interesting to think how incredibly easy it is to recover files that you think are gone.


----------

